# cold laser therapy post op



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with the benefits of cold laser therapy after arthroscopic surgery (elbow surgery)? I have been researching online and see lots of studies saying there may be benefits, but then again maybe not. Also those studies show the lasers being used several times per week. It is being recommended 1x/week to me....After reading what it is being used for (relieving pain, reducing swelling, stimulating cell growth etc), it seems like 1x/week is not going to do much.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The vet who does acupuncture for Grim does a cold laser treatment along with the acupuncture. Hard to say given both treatments but she also cold lasers some acupuncture points on his toes where he just won't let the needle stay in place for 15 minutes.

He is doing well over all................and we are backed up to about once a month now. We started twice a week for just a few weeks then once a week, then every two weeks.........


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

I noted an immediate improvement in my dogs range of motion within 24 hours of his laser treatments. I think it is awesome for soft tissue injuries in particular.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

If I could buy one piece of equipment right now with unlimited money, it would be a class IV cold laser. Too bad they are about 25K. I really like them and I have used them on myself as well.


----------

